# Massey Ferguson videos



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi
I'm owning to old Massey Ferguson's that I use for clearing snow in My driveway, I have an MF240 and an MF 165 with front loader.
The MF240 I had for many years and the 165 i bought this fall, the original plan was to take one of the tractors to my ranch that I use as an we cation place for snow clearing in the winter, but I found out it's not ideal to have an old tractor standing for an long time.

I've made some videos of fixing them and using them, I'm soon parking the tractors as spring is coming so than it will be more excavator videos during the summer.

Latest video is the MF165 in work for the first time in many years:





Here is when I was excavating it form 3m snow


----------

